# STARTING A NEW COPPERHEAD BUILD



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

we went to mels on saturday and ordered a new 2011 copperhead with a aluminum trailer. Are plan is the boat will have a mini tower , the same height as the poling platform.we think this will be one cool boat. wait untill you see the color , we will have pictures as the build comes along.stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice to see the ball rolling on this. 
I assume the other one sold?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes it is , We have big plans for this one.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats Cody!! Can't wait to see what you have planned.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

you have my attention  cant wait to see how it comes together


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Lets start by saying we ordered a 2011 Yamaha Fourstroke 50hp.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that thing will fly ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't wait to see what you've come up with! Make sure to wear your kill swith [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Lets start by saying we ordered a 2011 Yamaha Fourstroke 50hp.


Congrats Cody.......what's the weight for yamaha 50 4 stroke?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

237 lbs


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

if all goes well,wait till you see the color.some of you will say [ that is so cool] some might say [are you ------ kidding me] ill give you a hint,you will always know it is me!!!!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

ill give you all one more hint,FISH LOVE IT.well at night time they do anyway


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the build pics! Congrats on getting a new ride. I am guessing it will be lime green?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

YEP ; ;D


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL!!! Congrats on the new sled! ;D


> YEP ; ;D


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Its a 8-10 week build time , so pictures will be slow coming.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

going to the miami boat show on friday to see what i can find for the boat


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

tower was pushed back and is supposed be done monday,pics on tuesday


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Who's building the tower Cody? I'm waiting with baited breath to see what you turn out!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Tom Russian At Aqua-shade in Sarasota. I cant wait to see it myself ;D Its a unique design , You guy's might like it or..maybe not. Hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Cushion's Coming soon! You will sit Dead level with the poling platform. Opinion's welcome good or bad


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats going to look great on a copperhead  cant wait to see more


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Going to add lime green stripes on cushions to match boat.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Are you supposed to climb over or under the side bar to get in the tower?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Are you supposed to climb over or under the side bar to get in the tower?


How old are you? That will probably answer the question. It does for me.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I like it!! do You know how much an actual copperhead hull is? Just the hull?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

We were going to add break away bars , But I didnt feel it was big enough to have them. We are all 6' + here so climbing over isnt an issue Lol.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> > Are you supposed to climb over or under the side bar to get in the tower?
> 
> 
> How old are you? That will probably answer the question. It does for me.


explain to me how that answers the question


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> > > Are you supposed to climb over or under the side bar to get in the tower?
> >
> >
> > How old are you? That will probably answer the question. It does for me.
> ...


You want me to explain how a 45 year old man doesn't typically have the same agility as a 22 year old man?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> > > > Are you supposed to climb over or under the side bar to get in the tower?
> > >
> > >
> > > How old are you? That will probably answer the question. It does for me.
> ...


Well said, you're absolutely correct. 

I do not want to get off topic, but he asked for opinions and I simply asked a question that was not directed to you. 

The tower looks good and I like the idea of being enclosed in the tower. Good luck with the build


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...I simply asked a question that was *not directed to you.*
> 
> The tower looks good and I like the idea of being enclosed in the tower.  Good luck with the build


So it was a "private question" on an open message board?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Turned out exceedingly well Cody. But, I'd really think about a foot rest bar between the front legs somewhere. Think about just sitting there leaning back watching the flats...it would come in really handy, IMO.

M


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Although i do love the idea of a Foot rest , The gap there is going to be my cooler place ( Its got cup holders and all  ) . Like this


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

It's good to be king (of all your survey). That's a bad looking console and VERY creative.  









And by "bad"... I mean good.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol haha , Thanks for the comments guy's.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks great, think Mel could do the glass on it lime green to match the hull. It would really make it stand out that much more. Or it might be I just can't wait to see the color


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Loveit! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

Speaking for the older crowd. It would be an issue to me if you were selling it, and I am sure you will some day. I wouldn't want to climb over or under. I'd want at least one side open, and preferably both sides. That's my story and I am sticking to it. I believe it defeats the purpose, and simplicity of the boat. Then again it's not my boat nor my money we are talking about.

Jack


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Take in mind the side gunnels on the boat will make your step even shorter , So you wouldnt be stepping in from the cockpit floor. But i do see your point and it is a good one. If in the future i sell the boat , i would probaly have to add the break-aways. And For your question CRU , I have just sent mel an email asking about coloring the box , Ill let you know what he say's. Thanks for the opinion's , Cody.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Your best bet for coloring the box will be painting it. 
It could have been made out of the mold in the matching lime green. 
But to paint it like green with gel coat, will require a lot of hours of blocking and polishing.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Added the foot relaxation bar like mel was talking about. Will get better pic later.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

The tower thing is now at mel's shop , So check it out when your down there and let us know what you think good or bad.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

it shouldnt matter what we think... it only matters what you think.

do you like it? its your hard earned money your spending on it....i hope you like it?

p.s. i like it haha


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

We love it for sure. Cant wait for the build to pick up.  ( Pics are on Previous pages for new Readers )


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

What's the estimated completion date?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Another 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

ok paint is at Mels shop,gonna lay the hull up jul 5 or 6.here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

wait till you all see this color hull,just a little different on a flats boat. ;D


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> wait till you all see this color hull,just a little different on a flats boat. ;D


I saw the color sample this morning [smiley=smoker-bouncing.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice! Can't wait to see this skiff! Gonna be badass with that console platform setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey cody,
I put a deposit on a copperhead awhile back. Can't wait to get it. But can't get ahold of mel. Have you talked to him lately?? And what hull number is yours? Looming foward to see that console setup!! 
Thanks 
Salty


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hey cody,
> I put a deposit on a copperhead awhile back. Can't wait to get it. But can't get ahold of mel. Have you talked to him lately?? And what hull number is yours? Looming foward to see that console setup!!
> Thanks
> Salty


Mel gave me a call on Monday.
If I'm correct, your hull would be after the one that's after Cody's.
The one after Cody's should be started in two weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

> > Hey cody,
> > I put a deposit on a copperhead awhile back. Can't wait to get it. But can't get ahold of mel. Have you talked to him lately?? And what hull number is yours? Looming foward to see that console setup!!
> > Thanks
> > Salty
> ...




Maybe you can be Mel's office Manager. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > Hey cody,
> > > I put a deposit on a copperhead awhile back. Can't wait to get it. But can't get ahold of mel. Have you talked to him lately?? And what hull number is yours? Looming foward to see that console setup!!
> > > Thanks
> > > Salty
> ...


Hey, if the pay is good, I will relocate......
I do work for a marine company refitting boats and painting boats.....lol


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I saw a navy blue and a neon green Copperhead in the works yesterday at the shop.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Neon green is mine , pics as soon as i get them.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

....mean while ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

get my pic? sorry there was not more.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

trying to post pic for cody

did it but is there an easier way?

So pic shows up?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No you posted the http link instead of the img code, but you can click on it.

Cody, are you afriad of getting lost at night or something, that sucker is bright!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

he did put IMG codes. Its whatever he's using to host the pic....

Its happened to me whewn I tried using tumblr to host a pic. 

I'll stick to photobucket...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ah, never had any issues like that, but I use photobucket too.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> ah, never had any issues like that, but I use photobucket too.


At first I thought he just did put the IMG tags.... but I hit quote to add the IMG tags myself, and saw that he did include IMG tags...lol

I haven't found anything better than photobucket.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

For those who dont know , we had issues with tower , So the tower is for sale , and boat will be a center console. Hopefully boat will be done soon....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Itchin to see the pictures!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

whats up with the boat?

been sitting there awhile


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

This build started over 6 months ago...what's the holdup?


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

this is codys dad,there was some issues that were my fault that stopped the completion of the boat.we are now going to finish the boat starting next week.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

We started this build last year,Well after MONTHS of personal issues we are NOW able to finish the boat.   THANK YOU, MEL for ALL of your patience.We have added an Atlas jackplate,Hydraulic steering,V-marine pushpole holders,Recirculating Livewell,And to top it off a 60hp E-TEC.We are not going to use a tower. The color we picked is LIME ASS GREEN hull,White deck.[you will NOT miss us on the water]plus a Float-on swing-away trailer.MEL said the boat will go in this week.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm interested in the tower if you still have it. Do you live in Matlatcha?


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

tower has been sold.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

picked up motor today,were getting close!!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great choice of power!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Could not agree more. Lol

Here's to 11.2 mpg. 

;D


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

going to mels on monday to drop off motor.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

motor,prop and all controls,plus garmin 541s are at mels.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

> We started this build last year,Well after MONTHS of personal issues we are NOW able to finish the boat.   THANK YOU, MEL for ALL of your patience.We have added an Atlas jackplate,Hydraulic steering,V-marine pushpole holders,Recirculating Livewell,And to top it off a 60hp E-TEC.We are not going to use a tower. The color we picked is LIME ASS GREEN hull,White deck.[you will NOT miss us on the water]plus a Float-on swing-away trailer.MEL said the boat will go in this week.




Two 1/2 months from this post now............Lots of other skiffs bumped in front as you went from tower to no tower etc............IMO, once you resolved your personal issues and finally decided your options you should have been placed behind the last skiff ordered at that time and not bumped to the front. It seems that is what has happened and it's fair to everyone! Relax dude!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree , but that's not the case , for one the tower issue was resolved way long ago , 2nd there's no reason anything else couldn't have been done while that was going on like plumbing wells ,  sealing cap , accessories etc... Thanks from everyone for your random un- needed input....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No offense but if if i was Mel, i wouldnt have started rigging the boat either..
Boat building is a process. Some things must be done before other things can begin and visa-versa. 
If he were to start rigging, then you changed your mind, he would have to take it all apart and start over, etc etc. it also sounds as if there were financial issues (forgive me if im wrong). Ankona is not a giant conglomerate company like bostow whaler, and cannot afford to keep building without adequate payment for progress.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Your spot got dropped when u had financial problems. Not ankonas fault. But u have to be fair to everyone waiting aswell. Im sure they will have it done soon enough and you will be happy with it regardless.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Again that's not the problem , like I said the problem was the " it will be done in 2 weeks max " and then 1 month later nothing has been done at all...


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Again that's not the problem , like I said the problem was the " it will be done in 2 weeks max " and then 1 month later nothing has been done at all...


Contact Ankona. Period.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Cody,   Cody,  Cody....

Ankona is not going to disclose business issues on any forum.  I'm under the direction of the person with the financial interest in this transaction.  I answer to him, and have been in contact with him very much over the past few weeks.   He's had some cool ideas about some fine points of the rigging and some upgrades.  After some of the setbacks, he wants to make it right with no shortcuts.  If I were you, get an update from him.

Mel


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

You went with a 60 ETEC? Ohhh how jealous I am! Horsepower = fun.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Half of my info and complaints have came from him , yes in the past the whole thing was OUR fault , I don't just make assumptions , and no i dont expect to be bumped in front of anyone , I talk and question progress daily , I go by what I hear from dad and you.
Thanks , Cody.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

as the world turns or the young and the clueless . dang I must be bored reading these old posts


----------

